# I'm a Plumber



## JOHNBASSETT1984 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

Is there much work about over there? I'm currently in Australia but would like to go to Dubai and work.

John


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Plumbing job in dubai is dominated by south Asian community (Indian, pakistani, bangladeshi, sri lankan, Filipino) at 1/3 the salary you would be asking....


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

They love white skin. For all its worth you could be a CEO of a plumbing company in Dubai.

You would just need to talk the talk.

Was that racist? Well that is what Dubai is, why not milk the cow?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Plumbing job in dubai is dominated by south Asian community (Indian, pakistani, bangladeshi, sri lankan, Filipino) at 1/3 the salary you would be asking....



This /\

We pay 70DHS an hour if the maintenance company is called, and normally there's two "workers" that attend, sometimes with a manager.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Confiture said:


> This /\
> 
> We pay 70DHS an hour if the maintenance company is called, and normally there's two "workers" that attend, sometimes with a manager.


I have seen 2 managers attend a site with 2 workers to complete some work. What a joke. Why would it take 2 managers to supervise 2 workers. Complete Jokers.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

JOHNBASSETT1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there much work about over there? I'm currently in Australia but would like to go to Dubai and work.
> 
> John


Hi John, I think you need to think about going into management. It wouldnt pay to be on tools yourself in Dubai. On the whole the standard of work isnt the same in Dubai as it would be in Australia so the rate of pay is less.


----------

